# help with stoked xbox360 !!!!!!



## Guest (Jan 27, 2010)

Can Somebody Please Help Me ....i Have Done All Tutorials At The Beginning Of Game Except 1 ..the Stylecraft 1...can Someone Please Give Me Detailed Instructions How To Complete Pre-wind, Hucker And Style So I Can Move On... Most Grateful For Any Assistance


----------



## Ezkimo (Apr 2, 2008)

okay so u can do the slow styled one, but not the hucker? hm. okay, say ur throwing a front side, hold the right trigger, then on the lip of the jump when u ollie, turn the left stick to the left. Opposite thing for backside. I'm sure youve done that, I'd hope so, but the problem your prolly haveing is not doing 2 different grabs during the pre wind spin. Do 2 grabs and see wut happens. Let me know if im not being specific enough


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

There is probably a million walk throughs on the internet for this if you can't figure it out.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2010)

no i can't get beyond the first part the pre wind...never mind the hucker and style...need very basic as much detail as poss. quite difficult for some one my age ( 52 ) an old gamer


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Did you ever get the tutorial part finished?


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2010)

not the stylecraft tutorial


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

All you have to do is pull the left or right trigger before the jump, then ollie, and spin in the air. They want you to pre-wind your spin is all.


----------



## jordan2734 (May 11, 2008)

wow I had the same problem as you. I didn't like those tutorials and thought they were poorly created because some of the tricks were not easy to understand. The stupid thing is that I had to do some of the tricks (especially the one you are stuck on) several times before it finally accepted that I did it right. I don't know why it wasn't working because I did the exact same thing as I did on the run that it worked like 10 times before and it said I was doing it wrong. Very frustrating tutorial and it took me way longer than it should have to complete.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2010)

can't get the HUCKER and STYLE any simple tips..thanks


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

For the Hucker you have to do 2 seperate grabs before you land, and for the Style you have to spin the 3 but do it all slow and steezy like. Just crank the left stick half way instead of all the way. And don't forget to grab!


----------



## alecdude88 (Dec 13, 2009)

idk if im just good at video games or something but the Tuts took me like 5 min tops :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2010)

For the styler bonus you need to do a slow rotation (must be off a decent air though) and hold a grab, you can't get it by pre winding. Hucker requires a big pre-wound spin with at least 2 grabs.

If you need help with the pre-winding try to think about it like in real life. Try jumping up and spinning as far as you can, you'll find that to spin to the left your body will twist right first to give yourself more momentum before you take off. Take this idea into the game, if you hold the right trigger BEFORE you take off and spin to the left you will get round a lot quicker


----------



## alecdude88 (Dec 13, 2009)

im like at 90% styler and i realized you get new grabs

what do huckers get??


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2010)

Hucker lets you spin and flip faster, have you done the Travis Rices challenge without it?


----------



## alecdude88 (Dec 13, 2009)

Cpt. Faceplant said:


> Hucker lets you spin and flip faster, have you done the Travis Rices challenge without it?


well i got a 100% styler and decided i want to go hucker now so im trying get hucker 100% :laugh:

as for story mode i wasted a lot of my time on the session challanges >.< they where fun tho

ive beaten 3 pros walle, nicolas, tadashi. all seemed fairly easy


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2010)

yeah, theirs tons of walk thoughs for this on youtube


----------

